# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  The Godfather

## trevdog

Hi Folks,

I wasn't exactly sure where to put this, but it seemed to fit this category more than any other available. I was working on my tremolo and started picking out a familiar tune. So I decided to sit down and transcribe what I was up to. Here it is, the Love Theme from "The Godfather." Tremolo throughout works (32nd notes), and the arrangement also provides a good chance to work your way up the neck a bit. If you don't like it, just remember: "Leave the gun, take the cannoli!"

Enjoy!

----------

Bob Clark, 

brandnewsaga, 

DataNick, 

Hany Hayek, 

Jackgaryk, 

Randy Linam, 

Ryk Loske

----------


## DavidKOS

B minor, huh? Still, it's pretty cool. I don't recall the soundtrack key or keys. I've been playing it in D minor for decades.
Thanks you.

----------

DataNick

----------


## brunello97

I play it in Bm mostly, David, as well, but sometimes in Dm for variety.  Usually with the B part an octave down from Trevdog's version, but sometimes go up there as well. 

Both versions sound good on a bowl with a zero nut, to my ear, so you can let the open string notes roll.  Hard to resist.   :Smile: 

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Londy

I played it in Cm and its cool

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## mandopops

I play it in Dm. I play a Vicari chord melody arrangement. Played it on my old solo strolling gigs and sometimes with trio gigs as well. Vicari's chord melody made for an excellent solo piece.
Joe B

----------


## John Goodin

Bm, Cm, Dm? I learned it in Am from a book back in the 80s and played it every week for about 5 years at Trattoria Mattei in Louisville way back then. In Am you can easily play it first in the lower register and then, for dramatic effect, play the A section an octave higher later. I'm sure it sounds great in any key though.

John G.

----------


## Tavy

Interesting folks play this in keys other than Bm  :Wink: 

Here's an arrangement I worked up a while back for 2 mandolins and an OM:



Along with the obligatory recording:

----------

brandnewsaga, 

Martin Jonas

----------


## Beanzy

JoeB made some wonderful contributions to this thread last year and I think post #66 nails it for me.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...iovanni+Vicari

----------

Bill Stokes, 

mandopops

----------


## brunello97

> Interesting folks play this in keys other than Bm 
> 
> Here's an arrangement I worked up a while back for 2 mandolins and an OM:
> 
> 
> 
> Along with the obligatory recording:


Well, John, I've always thought of you as an "interesting folk".   :Smile: 

Mick

----------


## DavidKOS

> JoeB made some wonderful contributions to this thread last year and I think post #66 nails it for me.
> 
> http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...iovanni+Vicari




I see Mr. Vicari also played it in D minor! I feel justified.

I also tend to play the melody in 3 registers, low, the one written above, and an octave higher for contrast. I also tend to play with those straight 8th notes and hang on the first note of the phrase a bit longer.

----------

John Goodin

----------


## brunello97

You know, David, I was playing it in Dm last night and thinking about the movie and trying to audibly 'recall' the soundtrack.  Particularly during a scene where Michael Corleone is walking through the hills in Sicily on his way to Corleone. I don't have a copy of the movie here with us, but Dm it just might well be.

No reason to worry about your choice of keys. It's not about being 'right', of course, but about exploring and enjoying the music. I did try it in Cm, though,  :Wink:  and prefer it in Bm or Dm.

Mick

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Now that I think about it I have no idea what key I play it in. We played it for years as "Don Corleone's Breakdown", the only bluegrass song ever written for New Jersey.

----------


## mandopops

Thanx Beanzy, for re-posting the Vicari arrangement. 
This is the chord melody I spoke of. He made this arrangement for me in what he called "Banjo Style" as in Tenor Banjo. He knew I liked playing chord melody, which I learned from Jethro.
I love his hand written manuscript. His signature is included in the upper left.
Joe B

----------

Beanzy

----------


## trevdog

Ditto, thanks for adding the Vicari arrangement! I had played it in Cm on piano and down a half-step just seemed a little easier fit on the mandolin, but I love having options (not sure what the soundtrack key is either?). Can't wait to try the Vicari one now!

----------


## brunello97

> Now that I think about it I have no idea what key I play it in. We played it for years as "Don Corleone's Breakdown", the only bluegrass song ever written for New Jersey.


Would love to hear that.  :Wink: 

"On the Banks of the Passaic" doesn't count?

Mick

----------

